# 2014 Specialized road bikes



## gio957 (Oct 6, 2012)

The 2014 specialized road bikes have been unveiled (most of them anyway). The stars of the show are the Venge and the Roubaix with Hydraulic disk brake, you cannot not want one:blush2:

All the tarmacs now are sl4 design, guess 2015 will be the year of the SL5.

The S Work Allez is back, rumored to be with dura ace.If they plan on selling that over 6k,it will probably will be limited (rightfully so,when a certain cheaper caad10 is available) 

I always thought the secteur was an unworthy imitation of the roubaix,i hope this one is smoother.

And last, the Swork Shiv with dura ace di2.Ok this one is beyond my reach What do you guys think of the 2014 models?

2014 Specialized Road & Triathlon Bikes – More Disc Brakes & Trickle Down Tech!


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Not too crazy about the paint. I still really like the black/red 2012 Tarmac Pro.


----------



## clay-walk (Feb 8, 2013)

I really liked the 2013 color schemes. there's really no 'lust' factor with anything I've seen with the '14 designs. Specialized has some creative issues with their paint concepts...


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I sure like this one. It reminds me of my Tarmac Pro SL I had a few years ago. It think this will be my next bike in a couple of months.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Kind of a lame 2014 for Spesh. Basically the only thing they changed is adding discs to the S-works Roubaix instead of just the Pro. I was waiting to see discs on the Tarmac and an updated Venge. 

And who cares about hydro rim brakes except for Cavendish? I wouldn't be paying extra for them. Give me the new electronic/hydro Ultegra with discs on the Tarmac and I'm sold.


----------



## gio957 (Oct 6, 2012)

In my opinion 2012 had the best color schemes. Some years are good, some are bad;I guess 2014 is the latter.


----------



## gio957 (Oct 6, 2012)

View attachment 284572


Not the best looking liquigas tarmac


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

pdainsworth said:


> I sure like this one. It reminds me of my Tarmac Pro SL I had a few years ago. It think this will be my next bike in a couple of months.


Very clean looking, I dig it. It has Force 22 as well.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought I didn't like the new colors 'till I saw the post above. Awesome!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

oldskoolm4 said:


> I thought I didn't like the new colors 'till I saw the post above. Awesome!


I agree.

BTW gio, just because someone other than C'dale uses blue and green color schemes doesn't make it Liquigas. There's no copyright infringement going on here.


----------



## meelis (Sep 6, 2011)

Some examples from the '14 cataloque 2014 SPECIALIZED 新カタログ抜粋ネタ vol,05 : SBC湘南藤沢店のブログ


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Just turned 40,this is the year to bring home an Sworks 

Still trying to decide wich color I like best but yes,it seems to me that Specialized missed the point a bit on this for 2014.

Black Tarmac still a [email protected] bike but I'm afraid I may get burned out soon by a Batman bike. On the opposite the bumblebee one looks stunning but takes away the [email protected] aura the Tarmac frame has. Ah,decisions decision decision. Not sure if Italy will see the bumblebee version either...

View attachment 284601


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Love my 2013 Venge but I think the new Aerofly handlebars may have to be fitted.


















Have seen images of Speedzone clip coming off the centre of the handlbar/stem as well.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn, those bars look awesome. Plus the internal cable routing is genius. I'll assume the stem mounting area is wide enough for my K-edge garmin mount...

Edit: Nevermind, no way a light is fitting on the bars. Guess I'd have to switch to a helmet mount?


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

It does look a lot like the Zipp Vukasprint. I use those bars and have a K-edge Garmin mount on it.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Arnoud said:


> It does look a lot like the Zipp Vukasprint. I use those bars and have a K-edge Garmin mount on it.


You're able to fit the k-edge garmin mount on the Vuka Sprint bar?
Can you please post a pic? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

View attachment 284723


Not sure whether you can see it on this picture


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

View attachment 284724


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks. What stem are you running? I have the s-works stem and am hoping it will have enough room on the bar for the k-edge mount.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Zipp SL


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Dang it! I guess I'll have to go to my lbs and see if the s-works stem will work. It's now between the vuka sprint or this new specialized carbon aero fly.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Internal routing on bars is a miss.


----------



## CActuskid (Sep 3, 2008)

PIcking up a 2013 Tarmac Expert tomorrow in Silver with Red, super Sale! test rode a black one, love the response over my Roubaix, will keep that one also.....any here have the 2013? opinions?


----------



## CActuskid (Sep 3, 2008)

Devastazione said:


> Just turned 40,this is the year to bring home an Sworks
> 
> Still trying to decide wich color I like best but yes,it seems to me that Specialized missed the point a bit on this for 2014.
> 
> ...


I like it....Will be nice when the black batman look leaves the cycling industry...My black 2011 roubaix sucks to clean


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

carbonLORD said:


> Internal routing on bars is a miss.


Miss = must. Am I correct?


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Works without problems on my bike. Di2 does not fit is what they say. Don't know whether that is correct.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad I bought my 2012 sworks, love the matte finish! Good luck on years to come....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like Spec updated their early launch to include two Allez models. Gotta say, the Comp looks like a pretty solid deal at $1350.
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sign up for a "sneak peek" of the 2014 model year:
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

gio957 said:


> The 2014 specialized road bikes have been unveiled (most of them anyway). The stars of the show are the Venge and the Roubaix with Hydraulic disk brake, you cannot not want one:blush2:


I don't want disc brakes on a road bike just yet as they have not proven themselves for that purpose. My LBS is looking for an Ultegra SL4 Roubaix with standard brakes but aren't seeing one in the 2014 catalog as of yet.


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

darwinosx said:


> I don't want disc brakes on a road bike just yet as they have not proven themselves for that purpose. My LBS is looking for an Ultegra SL4 Roubaix with standard brakes but aren't seeing one in the 2014 catalog as of yet.


I'm not positive about this, but I think the models that specifically state "disc" are the only ones with disc brakes for 2014. The rest should have standard brakes.


Roubaix SL4 Comp Ultegra C2$2,950£2,200Roubaix SL4 Disc Sora C2$1,950£1,500Roubaix SL4 Elite 105 C2$2,600£1,900Roubaix SL4 Elite Rival HRR C2$2,800Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc Ultegra Di2 C2<acronym title="To be discussed" style="border-width: 0px 0px 1px; border-bottom-style: dotted; border-bottom-color: rgb(0, 0, 0); cursor: help;">TBD</acronym>£4,500Roubaix SL4 Expert Ultegra C2$3,800Roubaix SL4 Pro Dura-Ace C2$5,500£4,000Roubaix SL4 Pro Frameset$2,950Roubaix SL4 Pro Race Force C2$5,800Roubaix SL4 Sora C2$1,800£1,300Roubaix SL4 Sport 105 C2$2,100£1,600Roubaix SL4 Sport Disc SRAM C2$2,900 

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Man, I hope the 2014 Roubaix Expert NON-disc version comes in that yellow color the disc version does.  (Or at least some other color than flat black. *fingers crossed* WHITE *fingers crossed*)


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Tranzition said:


> Man, I hope the 2014 Roubaix Expert NON-disc version comes in that yellow color the disc version does.  (Or at least some other color than flat black. *fingers crossed* WHITE *fingers crossed*)


Here's all the color combinations, as well as a spec list for each model:

2014 SPECIALIZED ????????? vol,04 : SBC?????????

EDIT: Actually, I don't see the non-disc Expert model shown there. Hmm...


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

damn, looks like specialized uses osbb on every roubaix now, even in europe! congratulation! those bb and pf something stuff is a big step backwards in my opinion!


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

apetro3 said:


> Here's all the color combinations, as well as a spec list for each model:
> 
> 2014 SPECIALIZED ????????? vol,04 : SBC?????????
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I don't see the non-disc Expert model shown there. Hmm...


Not sure I trust that site. I don't see the Expert (or yellow) listed at all, and if you look at the "Sport" model for example, it lists it as only having internal brake cables, but the pic shows integrated shifter cables as well...

(Don't get me wrong though, it's keeping my hopes up for white! )


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

FYI, it looks like mikesbikes.com has some of the '14 models for pre-order. (The Roubaix SL4 Expert is in a hideous silver/red color combo  : Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert - Mike's Bikes - Road and Mountain Bike Shop, components, parts, accessories, service and repair)


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, i can't say i care much for that color scheme. Hopefully there will be an alternate choice.


----------

